# Supplier scared me with Lens prices.



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I retroed out a whole bunch of T12s a month ago, and a few days ago, I went back to replace a failed ballast (premature failure, sup with that?).

Anyway, in a few of his offices, they were missing lenses, and I told him we could order them.

I go to my supplier and ask for some regular old 47 3/4 x 23 3/4 office-plain-looking lenses. They sell them there and all! But I wanted a price. I'm at work and they phone me, and they wanted $34 a lens!!!!

I was like, "holy hell man, a new fixture is $50, isn't it?" and he got back to me later, a slightly different style, $8 a lens. Not bad. Not great either.

Next time I demo some 2x4 office fixtures that still have some nice lenses in them, I'm going to save em and stick em in the warehouse.

Let it be known that, just like buying a car, parts seem to be more expensive than the whole.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

8 bucks is about right for a prismatic lens. Hell, they sell them at Lowe's here


----------

